# Where to stay around Sunbury on Thames with young kids?



## Oasitic (May 13, 2012)

Hello Good day,

We will be moving to England this summer.
My husband will be working in Sunbury on Thames (Middlesex).
Which nearby suburbs are nice for families with young kids (good schools, relatively safe etc).

Thank you!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Oasitic said:


> Hello Good day,
> 
> We will be moving to England this summer.
> My husband will be working in Sunbury on Thames (Middlesex).
> Which nearby suburbs are nice for families with young kids (good schools, relatively safe etc).


Sunbury itself is quite nice, more like a large village on the banks of the Thames, with lots of families and good schools. Better than areas like Hounslow, though cheaper, are nowhere near as pleasant.
Just listen out for aircraft noise, as the area is quite close to Heathrow.


----------



## Oasitic (May 13, 2012)

Thank you Joppa!
Sounds like a great place then.
In order to have more options to choose from, which other nearby area would you recommend?

Warm Regards


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Oasitic said:


> Thank you Joppa!
> Sounds like a great place then.
> In order to have more options to choose from, which other nearby area would you recommend?
> 
> Warm Regards


Staines, Shepperton, Laleham (pron. leylam), Ashford; posher and more expensive are Walton-on-Thames and Weybridge.


----------



## Oasitic (May 13, 2012)

Thanks again Joppa,

Glad to have a few options!


----------

